# A few pleco photos - Dec/31/2009



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

L129 Columbian zebra - not the best photo. I am trying to shot without flash when he is hiding under the wood. But I would like to show how nice the pattern is on this batch. By far, the strongest pattern of all I have seen.










LDA33 or L142 Mega snowball - If you want dotted pattern, this is as good as it gets. Beautiful black with nice white spots. They look exactly like that in person. If you want orange spot, you can get the L201 gold spot. But if you like black and white, this is it...










Another photo of my blue eye panaque










Size of my blue eye panaque. My tank is 22" from the top the tank to the bottom of the tank. You can really appreciate the size of this blue eye.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

That panaque is massive! What size will s/he eventually get?? Just by looking s/he is about 17-19 inches atm. I was reading some where that the blue eye panaque is not easy to come by. Nice pics as always Charles


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I just purchased 3 blue panaque. I gave one to my friend. Captain Nemo's here had a sale and I paid 10.00USD for each. they normally run 40.00USD.

Now for some reason I have never a success with the snowball. First problem is that they be so emmaciated from lack of feeding during shipment then I guest transfering them again just wipes them out.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

Smitty, this is a blue eye panaque, not L239 blue panaque. $10 each is a great price though for L239.

Snowball or in this case, Mega snowball L142/LDA33 can be hard to transfer. I lost about half of them cause of improper packing. They were all individually packed but unfortunately, the L142 are put under more fish so the bottom got crushed.

When picking pleco, check the stomach and eye. Any sunken will most likely die. I do receive fish like that quite often but with proper care, they have 50/50 chance to survive.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

The Legendary Pleco..

S/he's an amazing specimen! Though I'm not a pleco fan,(could never get them to survive 2 years)
Those mega snowballs are very nice!

Very nice collection Charles! :thumb:


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Charles I never find them with even somewhat of a healthy stomach. But overall I have had very good success in getting them eat. What I have learned to do is put them in a tank without gravel so even though they are weak they can still manage to eat without much effort. Once I started doing that my success has skyrocketed. But the snowball I am still trying to master him.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice pics... those snowballs are awesome!!! What water parameters do you keep your smaller plecos at? I have L333 and L270... They used to be out and quite active, but lately, they are just hiding ALWAYS...

75-78 degrees F
7.4 ph


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

temp = 80
ph = 6.4

L333 and L270 being hyprancistrus, they do like to hide more than others.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

When I had pentazona barbs in the tank, they were out all the time.. now that I took them out and there's not as many fish, they just hide. I have had bristlenose in there on 3 separate times, but the BN died... not sure what happened...


----------



## hydrophyte (Dec 16, 2009)

Those are cool fish. Nice work.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumb:


----------

